# Darton cps cam timing



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi folks,
after changing my draw weight on my Darton Trojan... pretty much the same cams as on the 'Vapor' by the looks...I have noticed that the serving around one of the cam pegs has broken away.
Then I noticed that the timing marks look to be out with each other.
ie the top cam marking has moved toward the center mark and needs a few more twist to get it into the '+' again. As you will see by the bottom cam, it's well into the positive... I shoot with a 30" draw length... this too looks to have moved but further into the '+'

First picture below is the 'top cam'...

The second is the 'bottom cam'

I would appreciate you guys/ gals opinions...
I have a whole new set of control cables that can go on so there's no big deal. Then I can repair the serving on the old cable/ s and have as spares.

Please let me know if I'm the right track.. or whether you have other suggestions.

Cheers for now
Rich


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Rich, get on net and look up darton bows. Go to tech. They have all the settings and bow specs. Info you need should be there.
Charlie


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Charlie for replying.

I have been there and looked but as the Darton Trojan was exclusively built under license for Australia/ Archery Mart, it isn't on any of their catalogs. 
However the Vapor uses the same cams as I can see.
But in the diagram given it only shows where someone with a short DL would set up their timing and that sits on both cams perfectly to the center marks.
It's not real intuitive for other DL's... well, as far as I'm concerned

I've sent off these photos to the folks here who exclusively put these on the Aussie market and am going to have a chat with the tech there to get the run down.

I was sort of hoping someone on this forum who's done a bit of work on the Darton's and knows this cam would've spoken up...

But all the same, thanks for your input.

All the best
Rich


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Rich, sorry that tip didn't help. I know what you mean. I don't know of any Dartons up here in our area, never had the chance to try one. I shoot Hoyt and Merlin. It doesn't make much difference what you do to them, they still shoot the same shot every time. I just have to make the adjustment in my style. Good luck.
Charlie


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Charlie!!

I've sorted this out now.
I had a reply email back from the folks I purchased the bow from and they gave me a hint, not much more than that mind you, that it was almost a perfect tuned, just needed about a half a twist and it would be spot.
By that I can now see that it is the top cam (the controller), the string is just short of being up to the '+' mark where it should be.
Not that they gave too much away though.

So all's well that ends well.

Cheers for now
Rich:darkbeer:



ceebee said:


> Rich, sorry that tip didn't help. I know what you mean. I don't know of any Dartons up here in our area, never had the chance to try one. I shoot Hoyt and Merlin. It doesn't make much difference what you do to them, they still shoot the same shot every time. I just have to make the adjustment in my style. Good luck.
> Charlie


----------

